# secret TiVo upgrade codes HR23 and HR24



## ChromeAce (Sep 20, 2002)

Forgive me if this is a known fact, but I'm on a phone and didn't find the answer in a quick search. I've been away from DirecTV since TiVo left it several years ago. I'm now moving into a new Miami building that uses Hotwire Communications for tv, phone, Internet so I can't use a CableCard TiVo. Only option left was to get DirecTV with TiVo. The buildings managers tried to stop me from putting the dish on the balcony but I prevailed with the law on my side. But the the installer shows up with genetic DirecTV DVRs instead of the TiVos I ordered and told me they don't have them in stock, order from SolidSignal. Then the tech looks at my HR23 used to test the system and tells me he can put in a secret code to get the TiVo interface downloaded to it and suggests I get the HR24, the latest technology box, and he'll do the same thing with that. I watched him enter a secret code on the remote and pulled a switch on the side of the receiver and it appeared to be downloading new software. Didn't have time to wait, had to get back to work, but is this legit? And will an HR 24 with TiVo software on it have any more functionality than the HR23 or the TiVo-branded box?

Again I apologize if these issues are already known.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I call BS!

There is no such code and it will NOT have a TiVo interface, no matter what he told you.

The THR-22 is based on the HR22 and is not designed to run on the HR23 or HR24. If this was possible, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's not legit. Total BS.


----------



## grcooperjr (Jan 3, 2004)

ChromeAce said:


> I watched him enter a secret code on the remote and pulled a switch on the side of the receiver and it appeared to be downloading new software. Didn't have time to wait, had to get back to work, but is this legit? And will an HR 24 with TiVo software on it have any more functionality than the HR23 or the TiVo-branded box?
> 
> Again I apologize if these issues are already known.


 What he did was to force a software download. When you boot the reciver and the lights come on, press 02468 on the remote. that will force the reciver to look and down what ever software is on the line at the moment.

As to it loading Tivo software? He is full of it. All it did was to download the current nantional release software for the reciver he was setting up.

I don't have a THR-22 so I don't know if the code will force a download to it. But it sure does on my Hr34...

So INMHO... If you want the Tivo.... Call em back and raise H.E. double toothpicks with em.


----------

